# Found a bigger one!!!!!



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well this was a great way to start the new year!! Fished a different area than the other day, when it didn't pan out. Was there about 30mins then had to get home. Not getting any numbers but have gotten a couple good ones.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice slippy,good job.And darkening the ground behind the fish is a great idea so no one knows where you're at


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

He is a secretive one!  nice fish, steve!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Good job Steve!! Keeping open minded this time of year is the ticket Was wanting to get out but have been feeling bad all weekend. Glad someone got out there and tried. Keep it up


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

oink oink ............Big fish steve, congrats .......Wish I had the time to find one of those hogs.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That dark picture is actually in the back of my car. I have a few pictures with me there, but that would not be fair to those who found the same spot! Here is a picture with my goofy grin (you know I'm happy when I forget to put the double chin away for the picture). The other day it was a jig and swim moved slowly with light twitches. Today was a stick bait with long pauses, but only 7-10 seconds. Both fish hit hard. Puterdude I've found that sharing spots is for your close friends, or people who have been kind to you. Sharing lures and techniques is for those on fishing websites. Otherwise I make a lot of friends here and a lot of enemies elsewhere. Fish measured 24"


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, that's a beast. Nice slippy, you're beating us all to the punch for 2011!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

You're lucky i chose the Steelers/Browns over fishing or else we'd have been skunked again, Slippy!


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow great pics keep'em coming :B


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice way to start '11!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish slippy...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

You're off and running guy & have hit your stride


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice fish. Keep after them. Been :S the last 2 times out for me.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Great catch!! Hope to be out this week- what color stickbait??


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice fish, I thought that one was about 24", you were the "MAN" last night. I fished for another 45 minutes or so and called it quits. At least I was able to lend an assist with it, unfortunately I don't remember what color Steve was using, they all go grey once a fish is hooked


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish, and nice to meet you mushrooman went back next morning and got 20 nice gills. made a new batch of jerky too.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

"I've found that sharing spots is for your close friends, or people who have been kind to you. Sharing lures and techniques is for those on fishing websites."

This should be in big, bold, flashing letters on the OGF home page.

I won't give your/our spot away. How late were you getting home?? You didn't miss much last night.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

toboso said:


> "I've found that sharing spots is for your close friends, or people who have been kind to you. Sharing lures and techniques is for those on fishing websites."
> 
> This should be in big, bold, flashing letters on the OGF home page.
> 
> I won't give your/our spot away. How late were you getting home?? You didn't miss much last night.


I will say though that most probably would much rather sit right here and look at the pics and read about it than get out after them this time of year.
My thoughts were that we were all a bunch of crazies last night, I forgot my line and guide spray and my headlight last night, got line tangles and freezing guides and I just gave up on 'em. 
On a good note, I have respooled, located my line spray and loaded the headlight back in the truck, I thought I would be ice fishing until March. I'll be back out again soon and ready this time

Brian, good fishing with you, hope we get more ice soon as I want some more of that delicious jerky. That recipe is "the bomb"[email protected]


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I didnt think it was that big of a deal.......I thought everyone fished that hole out ......but nice fish


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Big Dub it's not that spots I fish are secret. Obviously, others were there. When space is limited d/t ice, limited ground to stand on, etc. I'm not gonna do that to the guys who'll be fishing it tonight. I don't believe any whole is really ever fished out unless they stop being put in. I sat around my house moping for several weeks pissed, that I couldn't go fishing, because I don't ice fish (yet), and I don't want to stand at deer creek shoulder to shoulder, nor can I afford to drive 2 hours all the time. Finally I decided I'm gonna start driving around places I fish or have ever fished that I thought had a chance. To my surprise there were a lot more options than I thought. So go out and look or sit at home, either way I'll hopefully find some place to get a line wet. But if you are gonna take the time to look, you will find it. Big dub, I know you have some places in the winter that aren't posted all over, and I know you know how to find fish. The color, I'm not giving, because it has become a favorite of mine. But go out and throw what you are confident in. I knew that if they were gonna bite it'd be that color. Could of been wrong, but last night I wasn't


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Gee am i the only guy that has to tell everything all the time. Man i thought i was finally going to get to sit back and find out something as to when,where, why,how,maybe,thought so,could have been,should of,maybe next time answer. I would venture to say though there was a good chance that place is not getting fished tonight last night the wind died drastically and my holes i was watching skimmed over big time. But just have to wait for next warm up windy ice breaking day in central Ohio then go play the Slippy Game and maybe get a nice sow or two. Jeff you need to leave that braid at home or well just put a portable heater on your belt to keep that braid thawed out. Good work guys was sick over weekend or would have been out slinging a jerkbait myself.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

well done Steve, great start to the year 2011!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks Troy, I finally gave in and spooled up with the P-Line, I sprayed the line and the guides with Line Butter and did not once have a freezing issue last night although it didn't matter, I never had a sniff from a saugeye, neither did any of the other 6 guys that were there. You are correct about icing over, we will be back on the ice real quick.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Really nice fish there Slippy!


----------



## Hosey (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Toboso, I was not too late. I text my wife a picture of the fish on my way home after I called to just say I would be 20 minutes late. She understood.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

St.Slippy its alot easier to explain when you come home with fish, I was running thin before last couple times. Now waiting to head north for some steelies


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, the big ol' skunk today! Just glad I was still able to be out. After cutting out a nest, leaving only enough line to cast 20 feet I fished another 45 minutes, just to be out. Few more days and there'll be nothing to fish again. Guess it's about time to spend the winter in the garage


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Not hardly slippy.I'll be getting in touch. Put some new line on that outfit,you'll need more than 20 ft


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Slippy
The ice gear is still packed and ready, go get those ice cleats at Dutchman, no reason to spend winter in the garage, I have plenty of rods etc. you don't need to buy anything other than the cleats. If we get the snow they're calling for you probably wont need them either. I even have a shanty for those really cold days out there, with heat!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

mushroomman said:


> Slippy
> The ice gear is still packed and ready, go get those ice cleats at Dutchman, no reason to spend winter in the garage, I have plenty of rods etc. you don't need to buy anything other than the cleats. If we get the snow they're calling for you probably wont need them either. I even have a shanty for those really cold days out there, with heat!


That puppy better be a three man buddy or you will get cold sitting outside while slippy and I are nice & warm!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I guess I just read that post wrong I guess you can say I am jelus..........Again Steve gr8 fish hope to see you out there sometime ...............If you go to deercreek @ nighttime you will be the onley 1 there lolol....May you have a safe and sucsessful hardwater season as well...


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

puterdude said:


> That puppy better be a three man buddy or you will get cold sitting outside while slippy and I are nice & warm!


We can make it work, I'll be ready about Friday.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Haven't even made it out once this year  - thinking about getting out today though.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice Fish!


----------

